
Microsoft wants Azure to be the multiplayer server solution for every platform - seattlematt
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/microsoft-wants-azure-to-be-the-multiplayer-server-solution-for-every-platform/
======
SlowRobotAhead
I can’t say much about Azure as my services are on AWS right now.

However, annecdotally Microsoft seems to have wisely invested in their
Cheyenne WY data center. Rural areas of Rockies getting excellent pings /
bandwidth.

I was really surprised to see Wyoming pings under 30ms from a normal cable
connection. For reference I’ve never seen under 75ms to anything previous to
that.

Makes a lot of sense for multiplayer quality.

